# The Burn Notice thread...



## Daemoniac (Feb 15, 2010)

I missed the whole first season (which I'm currently watching on DVD ) but I tuned for most of the second, and holy _shit_ is it awesome! It's just such a perfect balance of action/interesting stuff, and bits of comedy... I also like the fact that Michael Weston isn't as big a douche as other "spies" like Mr. Bond... 


Any other fans?


----------



## TruthDose (Feb 15, 2010)

there was a really good sketch on a recent SNL about this


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 15, 2010)

I can imagine actually... pretty easy to make fun of  But a great show all the same


----------



## matttttYCE (Feb 15, 2010)

The show definitely isn't for everybody but I freakin love it! Hate when I miss new episodes..even though I only started watching it last season. I'm so far behind it's not even funny. But it's one of my favorite shows out there currently.


----------



## Randy (Feb 15, 2010)

Pretty much my favorite show on basic cable. Bruce Campbell, you say? Sign me the hell up.


----------



## Randy (Feb 15, 2010)

And let's not forget:


----------



## matttttYCE (Feb 15, 2010)

^ PURE WIN! I completely forgot about the fact that Michael Weston is not only a badass, be he drives such a sexy car!

Damn, I love those Charger Rallyes!


----------



## Elysian (Feb 15, 2010)

I recently blasted through season 1 and 2, still waiting on ep 1-10 of season 3 to download, then I'll download the rest of the season when it's done.


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 15, 2010)

^ I've only seen the first couple of episodes of season 3... It's awesome, but the weeks don't roll by quick enough


----------



## bomtoy (Feb 15, 2010)

my favorite part of every episode. lol

been watching since be beginning, definitely one of the best shows around. i just watched one of the early episodes though, and was surprised by how much they have changed michael's personality.


----------



## Randy (Feb 15, 2010)

I noticed that too, actually. I thought Michael's character was a littler stiffer at the beginning... like they were trying too hard to make him this hardened super-spy, and the more they started incorporating his family and people who know his real identity, the more genuine his character has been to me.


----------



## mnemonic (Feb 15, 2010)

i just recently started watching this show, its awesome.

kinda wish that when he has serious stuff going on he wouldn't keep helping random people. i mean, if you've got some psycho chasing after you and you dont know who they are, do you really wanna spend most of your time helping out random people?


----------



## MrMcSick (Feb 15, 2010)

Bruce Cambell is the shitttttt!!!!!!


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 15, 2010)

I LOVE Burn Notice! I'm currently catching up with the newest episodes, and have seen every previous episode. Yup, I'm a mega-fan.


----------



## kmanick (Feb 15, 2010)

I like this show too, been watching it since the beginning.
good stuff.


----------



## Ben.Last (Feb 16, 2010)

Burn Notice is awesome

Also, the Charger is not just A sexy car, it is THE SEXIEST CAR EVER.


----------



## bomtoy (Feb 16, 2010)

Randy said:


> I noticed that too, actually. I thought Michael's character was a littler stiffer at the beginning... like they were trying too hard to make him this hardened super-spy, and the more they started incorporating his family and people who know his real identity, the more genuine his character has been to me.



exactly. i was actually surprised thinking about how in recent episodes Gilroy has been rambling about his boy-scoutness, when in the particular episode i watched (1.3) he was actually kind of a jerk to the clients daughter. in the end it was for her own good of course, but that's how most episodes play out.



mnemonic said:


> kinda wish that when he has serious stuff going on he wouldn't keep helping random people. i mean, if you've got some psycho chasing after you and you dont know who they are, do you really wanna spend most of your time helping out random people?



it seems like most of the time that this happens he gets guilted into doing it by one of his friends or family. but the rest of the time, i think they do it to keep it from become too multi-episode story driven, as that would deter first time or casual viewers.


----------



## Trespass (Feb 16, 2010)

After the second season, I had enough. It was definitely my favorite show, and I coincidentally caught the premiere of the second episode having just arrived in Fort Lauderdale myself (very cool). 

However, I think the pace set by the first and second season demanded a resolution by the end of the third season (preferably with story arc having precedence over episodic). I'm rolling my eyes at how incredibly formulaic the series as become, and how unbelievably drawn out it feels. The same elements are being reused over and over again with new placeholders, greatly devaluing the feeling of achievement.


----------



## gdbjr21 (Feb 17, 2010)

Burn Notice,Psych, and 24 are the only shows i watch anymore. 
Love Burn Notice.


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 17, 2010)

gdbjr21 said:


> Burn Notice,Psych, and 24 are the only shows i watch anymore.
> Love Burn Notice.



I love Psych as well. Burn Notice, Psych, Numb3rs, NCIS, NCIS: LA, White Collar, Leverage and Chuck are the shows I watch on a regular basis, and get excited for new episodes of.


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 17, 2010)

Burn Notice, Numb3rs, NCIS and Law & Order SVU are the only shows i really watch.


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 17, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> *Burn Notice, Numb3rs, NCIS* and Law & Order SVU are the only shows i really watch.



We're best friends now, Mischa.


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 17, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> *We're best friends now,* Mischa.


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 17, 2010)

Prydogga said:


>



We're the same person, remember? I can have more than one best friend.


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 17, 2010)

I do feel like there's something else i'm forgetting, but I can't remember what it is  (other than FAmily Guy/THe Cleveland Show/South Park/Robot Chicken/Aqua Teen Hunger Force etc.. )


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 17, 2010)

Life! That's the show I was forgetting about. God damn it was awesome


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 17, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Life! That's the show I was forgetting about. God damn it was awesome


----------



## Randy (Feb 17, 2010)

Trespass said:


> The same elements are being reused over and over again with new placeholders, greatly devaluing the feeling of achievement.



That's actually a huge part of why I like it. Call me old fashioned, but I like shows that start with a new story every episode, while still maintaining an ongoing 'episode-to-episode' backstory. I think that's the reason why I've always been a big Law and Order fan. That show is honestly a lot of "script writing by numbers" but the variation in the characters, and the twists still keeps it somewhat fresh. Infact, as soon as any of the spin-offs started getting into "episodes about the main characters", it started getting a little weird and the ratings have reacted accordingly.

Also, even though Burn Notice seems to be alright with being formulaic, I think the way they move the backstory forward every episode makes it still feel linear. Maybe I'm too much of a fan boy at this point, but I still get giddy every episode when they divulge a knew wrinkle in his storyline.



gdbjr21 said:


> Psych



Love that show. Hilariously understated. Definitely fits right in the pocket for me.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 17, 2010)

Burn Notice is good  Psych also.
I used to really like Monk just because he was so damn quirky and strange


----------



## Randy (Feb 17, 2010)

Dude, same.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 17, 2010)

Randy said:


> Dude, same.



Monk was a great show right? Just the pure hilarity of an OCD germaphobic detective was enough to reel me in 
Sucks that the show has ended now.


----------



## Andrew_B (Feb 17, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Burn Notice, Numb3rs, NCIS and Law & Order SVU are the only shows i really watch.


 

me too 

burn notice was awesome tonight....
they do some funny shit...

ncis is the best, 
i chucked a massive hissy fit when i heard there was a new one comming out (before we all knew it was unrelated) 
that new ncis la is pretty fucking gay though 

i like dexter too, that shows sweet


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 17, 2010)

Andrew_B said:


> that new ncis la is pretty fucking gay though
> 
> i like dexter too, that shows sweet



I've only seen Dexter a few times, but it seems like a cool show, with an interesting concept.
And yes, NCIS LA is pretty gay


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm not a fan of Dexter... It annoys me, and I don't find it interesting in the slightest


----------



## gdbjr21 (Feb 20, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> I love Psych as well. Burn Notice, Psych, Numb3rs, NCIS, NCIS: LA, White Collar, Leverage and Chuck are the shows I watch on a regular basis, and get excited for new episodes of.




Man I forgot about Chuck, love that show too. I work nights so I always miss it. The good thing about USA is they always do marathons of Burn notice and Psych so I get to catch up.


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 20, 2010)

gdbjr21 said:


> Man I forgot about Chuck, love that show too. I work nights so I always miss it. The good thing about USA is they always do marathons of Burn notice and Psych so I get to catch up.



 I tend to not have any control over our TV, so I watch all of the shows I like online.


----------



## Nights_Blood (Mar 11, 2010)

No one watches Southland? Maybe I just find it interesting since i'm close to LA...

CSI, Dexter, getting into Burn Notice.


----------



## matttttYCE (Mar 11, 2010)

Damnit, that reminds me, I missed the season finale of Burn Notice last week or the week before. FML. Now I have to find someone who DVRed it. If I can't I'll be buying seasons 1, 2, and 3 to tide me over until it they have a marathon + season finale rerun on USA


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 11, 2010)

matttttYCE said:


> Damnit, that reminds me, I missed the season finale of Burn Notice last week or the week before. FML. Now I have to find someone who DVRed it. If I can't I'll be buying seasons 1, 2, and 3 to tide me over until it they have a marathon + season finale rerun on USA



Burn Notice TV Show Video - Burn Notice Full Episodes -Burn Notice Full Episodes There you go, man.


----------



## matttttYCE (Mar 14, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> Burn Notice TV Show Video - Burn Notice Full Episodes -Burn Notice Full Episodes There you go, man.



Oh holy crap, thank you! And thank god for the internet. I'm a moron for not realizing it would be up haha.


----------



## Mexi (Mar 27, 2010)

bruce campbell is amazing as sax axe / CHUCK FINLEY


----------



## soundgardener75 (Jul 4, 2010)

So, it's great to see a Burn Notice thread here! 

Michael Westen is my hero, Fiona is hot, and Sam is DA MAN! I love the humor and the way they do things.

What are your thoughts on Season 4 so far?

So he wants to go back into Management again? Seems like something happens everytime he decides to leave, now when he wants to back, same s?!t happens?

I am not so sure how this thing with Jesse is gonna pan out, but when it goes down, I don't think it's gonna be pretty.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm ok with this season so far. It's been fairly uneventful since the first episode. I'm hoping that Jesse isn't going to end up as a permanent cast member; that once the season arc plays out he'll be out.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 4, 2010)

SPOILER ALERT guys 

Hasn't even _started _to air here in Aus yet... Hell, Season 3 isnt even out on DVD yet


----------



## soundgardener75 (Jul 5, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> SPOILER ALERT guys
> 
> Hasn't even _started _to air here in Aus yet... Hell, Season 3 isnt even out on DVD yet



My apologies friend, but I tried following the instructions for the spoiler alert, but the green thingie didn't show the first time around. By the time I was troubleshooting it, the wife demanded to eat lunch, so I forgot about it altogether.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 5, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> SPOILER ALERT guys
> 
> Hasn't even _started _to air here in Aus yet... Hell, Season 3 isnt even out on DVD yet



Don't you guys have torrents in Australia?


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 5, 2010)

Bah to your torrents, I like watching it on TV


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 5, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Bah to your torrents, I like watching it on TV



Then do what I do, plug your computer into your TV.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 5, 2010)

Can't.

Anyway, it's nice waiting for it to come on TV


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 5, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Can't.
> 
> Anyway, it's nice waiting for it to come on TV



Ok. Just be careful not to let anyone spoil the fact that Michael dies in the first episode this season for you. 

WHOOOPS..... 






(Kidding, of course  )


----------



## soundgardener75 (Dec 12, 2010)

I just thought to bump this thread after watching last Thursday's episode:



Spoiler



So Brennan lives. Michael and Jesse are fucked.


----------



## Wrecklyss (Jul 15, 2012)

First of all, sorry for the necro-bump. Just checking to see if there are still any Burn Notice fans out there, and if so, who's your favorite character? Mine's the Charger


----------



## Mexi (Jul 15, 2012)

not too bad of a necrobump, the show is still going on and still pretty good. I like the different angle they've played with Fiona this time around, makes for some interesting scenarios.


----------



## Wrecklyss (Jul 16, 2012)

It's an addicting show, but yeah, it's interesting. Kind of building to Micheal finding that helping people in need is more of his calling than his old job in the CIA. 

Oh, and don't ever fall asleep watching this show, makes for some weird dreams!


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 16, 2012)

i have a love-hate relationship with this show.
its speed of progress is really slow.
however, its stories are amazing! and the way weston has a solution to everything in incredible! 

and i love the random Dexter tid-bits that are thrown around. 
so far, they have Angel Batista, Paul (ritas ex husband) and sgt. dokes. also, weston breaks into forensics metro police division, the room dexter does his lab work in.


----------



## bob123 (Jul 20, 2012)

show used to be good. Now it sucks. Same old shit, same old shit, same old shit lol...


----------



## Watty (Aug 1, 2012)

They said they were going to kill off a "main" character this season...

*Sees last week's episode*

...meh, guess it was good for reinforcing his mental state, but not that much else. They did set in motion an Inception type deal though, who would kill A?


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 4, 2012)

Yeah. The death was super predictable (I doubt they'll ever go dark enough to kill a main character and it was obvious from the build up). I will say, if they ever have him have his mom help on a job again it'd be ridiculous.


----------

